# Dog Yard



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Sick and tired of fighting the sand . Just had a litter pups and the Dam goes and lays in the sand and brings it in to the pups. 
It gets in the blankets wich ends up in the washing machine not to mention the teets covered in sand and pups probably swallowing some perfect way to pickup parasites. The only thing I can come up with putting down is 3/4 river rock. The smaller pea gravel is also a no go you track it and it gets stuck to the teets also. If anyone knows of a better idea it would be greatly appreciated. Oh yeah not doing concrete my land taxes are high enough.:headknock


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Pics*

Got a little done today


----------



## Retired (May 12, 2014)

I did one with pea gravel, and it always stuck between their toes, got tracked inside, and one of the two knuckleheads would then pick it up and eat it. The other issue was it got really hot in the summer, so much that the dogs wouldn't walk on it. Hopefully, you won't have the same issue with river rock.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Gravel*

We did a little test and decided to go with the 3/4" rock just because of what you stated and the poles in the middle are for 2 20x30 shade cloths. So far not tracking any in. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm fixing to start this very same project! How many yards of river rock did you used? May I ask the cost and who did you get your rocks from?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Rock*

40 tons . Came from trinity materials SMI is who hauled it Trinity Materials usually only hauls to commercial locations. 936 336 3026. My yard is 36 x 40 and 8" deep and had plenty left over.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Finished*

Maybe add a stainless sink and counter later:brew:


----------

